# Infertility support Edinburgh area?



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone would be able to provide any information about support groups that meet in Edinburgh/the Lothians or counselling services? We are quite new to this journey but feeling really isolated with what feels like a fairly hopeless diagnosis and could do with some support   Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi dileas. Im not sure about support services but I too am from edinburgh. Well midlothian. Ae you at the royal? I know they offer you counselling sessions if your cycle fails etc. Xxx


----------



## -Susan- (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought with the royal infirmary it's six counselling sessions for ivf including during, not just if it fails?

Ive never been but I believe there's a support group at the royal infirmary too, some details here: 
http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/support/support_groups_6/scotland_4

/links


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you both for responses. We are waiting for first appointment at the royal in 2 weeks, were referred back in august, so not even properly in the system yet. Just at the horrible stage of waiting for referrals/appointments but without much idea of how things work and how to access any support or information.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Well you can use this as a support system. It really helps. So I assume you are having icsi and ivf. Will your partner need a sperm extraction? If you see my sogniture, my partner needed that as had no sperm in his sample. But its bevause he doesnt have a tube for them to get out.but does have them. You can pm wgen you want. I have done 2 rounds of icsi and ivf and currently on frozen round xx


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

Thank you mo. Have sent you through a pm - who knows if it worked! Can't seem to see it in my sent messages. X


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

How are you feeling? Sometimes you feel like you get stuck in the system forever xx


----------



## dileas (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for checking up, I am still feeling pretty overwhelmed about everything. Some days better than others though.  I started the counselling at ERI and I have to say it has been really really helpful and I am so glad I went to it. X


----------

